# A New Mod?



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i cam across this a few weeks ago......what do you think?


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks better with the black bezel IMO but still nice


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i think its very nice and clean looking .but im sure someone will be along soon saying how terrible it is and i wonder if omega know that someone is ripping them off bla bla bla .

is it one of noah's or yobokies?

jason.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> i think its very nice and clean looking .but im sure someone will be along soon saying how terrible it is and i wonder if omega know that someone is ripping them off bla bla bla .
> 
> is it one of noah's or yobokies?
> 
> jason.


its noah's jason


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Like it, wouldn't bother me wether it was red or black bezel. They bothe look cool.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Didn't you recently flip a Rhula that looked very similar ?

You can't beat an SM Hommage h34r: they're a design classic.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

catflem said:


> Didn't you recently flip a Rhula that looked very similar ?
> 
> You can't beat an SM Hommage h34r: they're a design classic.


 :yes:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > i think its very nice and clean looking .but im sure someone will be along soon saying how terrible it is and i wonder if omega know that someone is ripping them off bla bla bla .
> ...


he is an evil genius ,have you seen that green one he did recently -i need a green watch in my locker.

jason.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


aint seen that one jason.....ive just been looking at some of his new stuff....and had a chat with twickers about a few things.....so looks like a new mod will be on the cards in a few weeks time  ..........and there might be a touch of orange around this one


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


i must admit ive been tinckering with a few orange bits lately and im sure once a good base watch comes my way an orangey one will be mine ,its finding the right donor thats the problem theres so many parts out there now theres too much choice with dials and bezels.

jason.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


the base is gonna be a samurai, as mike can get the dials to fit.......its gonna be beaded and with one off hands  i cant find the hands that i like so we're gonna experiment with some colours, or tritum h34r:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


yes he has a scary amount of tritium that man . i love the hands on that velatura in the sales forum they are lush.

jason.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

nice, black beze, lose the date window (i always say that though dont i), on a lumpy (or perhaps a black toshi with red stitching)

funny though, i just put my 007 back on its z22 with nice new buckle and like it for casual wear - i is so fickle i is...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

desmondus rotundus said:


> nice, black beze, lose the date window (i always say that though dont i), on a lumpy (or perhaps a black toshi with red stitching)
> 
> funny though, i just put my 007 back on its z22 with nice new buckle and like it for casual wear - i is so fickle i is...


im very tempted to put my monster mod on rubber it just works that combo doesnt it.

jason.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

The red bezel looks very good, for when one wants to attract attention.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Black one with touch of red second hand is just enough Shawn :thumbup:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I think they both look good but I like the red/orange? best - go for it I say...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have to be the back one for me, the red bezel just dosen't look right IMO


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Filterlab said:


> The red bezel looks very good, for when one wants to attract attention.


I think that arrow hands mod is by Yobokies, not Noah, since i have seen all Noah's hands while thinking up a mod...Love the Omega hands style though and would used them on my mods more....


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

potz said:


> Thian said:
> 
> 
> > Filterlab said:
> ...


Chris, both Noah site and Harold (Yobokies) are based in Hong Kong...

Here is Noah's site for your browsal of his parts.....

http://www.10watches.com/

Harold's site to his Photobuckets parts.....http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/yobokies/?start=all


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

potz said:


> Excellent Thian, thank you. The only thing I didn't find was how to contact Yobokie/Harold.


Potz...here is his address: [email protected]

He often posts on the SCWF trade forum....


----------

